

Ask HN: Fellow entrepreneurs looking for a Silicon Valley/south bay roommate? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey everyone, need a room to rent in the south bay (mountain view, palo alto, los altos,etc.) over the next 6 months.  I'll be there half the time and the east coast the other half.  Looking more for someone with an existing place rather than rounding up 3-4 people to find a brand new house.<p>Email:  j@jasonlbaptiste.com
======
rms
I have a room available in Berkeley starting in January. Berkeley is the new
Silicon Valley, at least for people that don't go to networking events every
week.

------
jacobroufa
Hit up @abraham. Good friend of mine. He's moving to the bay area and actively
looking for a place now. Good luck!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thanks Jacob! Is that his twitter and/or HN handle? Anyway you could kindly
make an email intro: j@jasonlbaptiste.com. Thank you again.

------
ld50
i'm still surprised you haven't ceded admin rights to the HN facebook group to
PG. have you asked him about it? how is your facebook group squatting any
different than prateek's hackernews.in (now hackerstreet.in) debacle? you're
leveraging someone elses brand for your own personal gain ("look at me, i'm
the hackernews group facebook admin. i approve or reject members to my group
at my discretion.")

..and i get downvoted for bringing this up
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1766651>)?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
You're jumping to conclusions here.

a) I actually don't want to have to approve/reject people. Facebook forces me
too. I clicked 2,000 approve buttons on day one.

b) pg doesn't have facebook. he and anyone who knows me, knows I would cede
admin rights.

c) I'm not leveraging it for my own personal brand, it's a Facebook group. I
get no personal benefit out of it. I love the community here and set it up as
a benefit to everyone else.

If you have any other questions or quarrels about this, please email me:
j@jasonlbaptiste.com. This thread or any on HN isn't the place for this.

~~~
ld50
"I clicked 2,000 approve buttons on day one."

so that's a "no" on the coding?

